# Themed Rally - July 3 and 4 2010



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Be aware - this is a rally for swingers.

Now I don't want to see a lot of nudge, nudge, - wink, wink comments posted here - OK!!
If this doesn't interest you then just exit the thread and move on.

I've wanted to set this up for some time but haven't done so because I quite expected loads of tut-tutting and ribald remarks to be posted, so if you are tempted to make some smart remark - just move on.

My apologies for not involving MHF Rally Co-ordinators in this but better done by a lone member.

I've found a very nice CL/ CS type site down in East Sussex where the rally will have exclusive use of a separate field - actually, it's more of a clearing in the middle of a wood - a beautiful spot.
There are the usual CL/CS facilities plus a few EHUs.

Those of you who are followers of this pastime are very welcome to come along as are those of you who haven't yet been to such a gathering but may be interested if a little nervous of taking the plunge - we're a very friendly bunch of like-minded people who just like to enjoy life our way. Singles are very welcome too and there's usually ample opportunity to mix in.

I guess that many MHF members will see this as an unacceptable subject to post here but we all have own enjoyments in life and this is ours.

If you'd like to sign up for the rally please do so - the site is quite small so the number is restricted to 15 units.

I've put some more details at the link below but I would ask you please not to post any responses here today as you may not wish to be identified - pm me direct and we can discuss the arrangements.

I look forward to seeing you there.

Register Here


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh dear it had to happen one day I suppose.
I might be very open minded and full of fun but this is going to far and I suggest you do it a bit more discreetly than this


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

deleted too rude


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Are there any spaghetti trees on the site?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Zuma said:


> Are there any spaghetti trees on the site?


Odd that you should ask that!

This was taken at our last rally.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Not sure I want to participate - do you have a viewing area available?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I believe there is a webcam Mike but Forum rules prevent me trying to link to it.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Not sure I want to participate - do you have a viewing area available?


Yes we do but the tickets are VERY expensive - I'm trying to negotiate with Tesco to use their vouchers.

As you've shown positive interest, I've pencilled you in - 8 X 25 binoculars are recommended.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE: tonyt said "My apologies for not involving MHF Rally Co-ordinators in this but better done by a lone member."

I hope this doesn't mean we are not invited.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

See you all there at 12:00 then :lol: :lol: 

dave p


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

clianthus said:


> QUOTE: tonyt said "My apologies for not involving MHF Rally Co-ordinators in this but better done by a lone member."
> 
> I hope this doesn't mean we are not invited.


I've assumed that ALL rally co-ordinators will want to attend.

As an experienced co-ordinator, perhaps you could give me a few pointers to make this rally a success - have you run one like this before?


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all;

Has this got to do with the date ?


norm


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

clianthus said:


> QUOTE: tonyt said "My apologies for not involving MHF Rally Co-ordinators in this but better done by a lone member."
> 
> I hope this doesn't mean we are not invited.


You have to swing :wink: So you are experienced then


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

locovan said:


> Oh dear it had to happen one day I suppose.
> I might be very open minded and full of fun but this is going to far and I suggest you do it a bit more discreetly than this


Now its 12 thanks for all the PM's
I do know the date but one had to play along didnt one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Now then who is booking for this rally ??? how much is it and when :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have to say that I found the whole idea behind this themed rally to be superb, congratulations to all those involved in the planning of the event.

The conception and delivery of this event has superbly linked in with the requirements of this time of year, but sadly we missed the approved time slot for registration and so will have to content oursleves with reading the reports from others more fortunate than us.

Best wishes to all involved in the idea. :lol: 

Dave


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Can you imagine though - If if us lot did turn up at a 'swingers' rally?

It'd cure 'em overnight. 

Wotta shock, They'd be taking up scrabble and indoor bowls instead. Cor! - gatecrashed by a gang of crinkled baby-boomers!

(My apologies to the younger, juicier members. Who wouldn't need to go anyway).


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

So..

Is it on or not :?


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Otto-de-froste said:


> So..
> 
> Is it on or not :?


i I sincerely hope so, as ive got a long lens camera, web-link and credit card facilities set up now.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Now had this been Brillopad organising the rally I would have been worried :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Book us two spaces then.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just a note here - moved to Informal meets - to avoid any confusion between official rallies and this!! 8) :wink: :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Mick757 said:


> Otto-de-froste said:
> 
> 
> > So..
> ...


It sounds like you're really interested! I'll pm you the names of those MHF members who I know feel the same - just be sure to post those photos in your MHF album!


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Sorry - I mistook this for a Frank Sinatra convention

SWMBO says I can't attend now

Something about turning up to a picnic with an empty basket


----------

